Ask HN: What are the most interesting iPad Pro 12.9 (big tablet) apps/features? - sleiman
======
sleiman
Hi HN, we are working on an app that will be used on an iPad Pro in car
dealerships. I am looking for inspiration for big screen design and
interaction. Let me know if you worked on something similar or you've seen
something cool recently. Thank you!

